# Monday PF1 Day Game



## Uthanar (May 4, 2020)

The Babies with Knives are talking about getting a Pathfinder game going on Mondays during the day.  4 hour session or so, with a start time of somewhere between 9 am and 11 am UTC-7 (Noon to 2 Eastern).  
Interested in looking for players that have a quiet environment that is suitable for recording, are able to give the game attention, role play, and can run Fantasy Grounds Unity on their system.  
Decent web camera preferred for the recording.  
Come check out our Discord to get involved with the the BwK community!


----------

